# new



## RICKDAYTONA (Jun 14, 2011)

hey all im new


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*RICKDAYTONA* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Runner` (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## Freeway (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 24, 2011)

...


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to an awesome forum mah dude!


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoy the board


----------



## performance (Jun 29, 2011)

great board here, very glad i joined!!

P


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

hello


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

